# Vegan/Gout Friendly Sausages



## powerplantop (Jul 30, 2017)

For the wet ingredients to a blender add Navy Beans, Miso, Bean cooking liquid, garlic, green onions and black pepper. Blend until smooth.

For the dry ingredients add Vital Wheat Gluten, nutritional yeast and Cajun Seasoning.
Add the wet ingredients to the dry and mix.

Form the sausage logs with plastic wrap and steam for 45 minutes.

Let cool and remove plastic wrap.
Brown and serve.

Printable recipe here: Vegan / Gout Friendly Sausages


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 31, 2017)

Ive made similar recipes like this in the past.
Ill be sure to try this one out. 
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 31, 2017)

Your very welcome. 

It really is a blank slate that you can season anyway. Next time I might do breakfast sausages.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 31, 2017)

Power Plan Top .. 

Interesting ..

When I had gone to a Travel  Tourism Convention in the heart of Wash D.C., the hotel had offered our Company group, a tour of the food shops. 

There is a fresh  Sausage artisanial Kiosk not far from the Main hotels and they have approx ..  200 types of sausage ranging from Porc, beef, lamb, seafood,  vegetarian, vegan etcetra ..

It was absolutely amazing.  

I do not remember the Name of the Establishment but it is not indoors .. A stationery outdoor Kiosk ..   Does not move and it is quite large for this type of food business ..

I have to look at my Trip notes of  Wash D.C. trip of  2015.  I have their business card  !  I did not want to forget ..   

In 2016, the yearly convention was held in Manhattan ..  

This year, I will find out, in September, where the next one is .. 

Have a nice summer ..


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 31, 2017)

powerplantop said:


> Your very welcome.
> 
> It really is a blank slate that you can season anyway. Next time I might do breakfast sausages.



Yeah, i've messed around with the seasoning in the past.  One thing I found was that it usually needs more seasoning than expected.  I've made similar things, and found them to be bland, so when I went back to the drawing board, I got a little more heavy handed when seasoning.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 31, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> Yeah, i've messed around with the seasoning in the past.  One thing I found was that it usually needs more seasoning than expected.  I've made similar things, and found them to be bland, so when I went back to the drawing board, I got a little more heavy handed when seasoning.



Yep it does take more seasoning than what I thought it would need.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 31, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Power Plan Top ..
> 
> Interesting ..
> 
> ...



If I am ever back in DC I will have to look for them.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 31, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Power Plan Top ..
> 
> Interesting ..
> 
> ...



I'll probably be in the Washington DC area next spring, so if they have vegetarian / vegan varieties, I'd be very interested in their name / location.


----------



## blissful (Aug 1, 2017)

> 1 Cup Navy Beans [COLOR=#999999 !important]Cooked[/COLOR]
> 1 Tablspoons Miso [COLOR=#999999 !important]Red or White[/COLOR]
> 2 Cups Water [COLOR=#999999 !important]or water from cooking the beans[/COLOR]
> 2 cloves garlic
> ...



If I make these, I have all the ingredients except for the cajun seasoning. I'd like it go well with sauerkraut and potatoes. It can't have hot peppers, like cayenne powder due to Dh's allergy to hot peppers.

Can you make a guesstimate of the amount and type of seasoning I might try? I have all kinds of spices and herbs, lots, but no seasoning mixes.  Do you think perhaps the cajun seasoning has salt in it?


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 1, 2017)

blissful said:


> If I make these, I have all the ingredients except for the cajun seasoning. I'd like it go well with sauerkraut and potatoes. It can't have hot peppers, like cayenne powder due to Dh's allergy to hot peppers.
> 
> Can you make a guesstimate of the amount and type of seasoning I might try? I have all kinds of spices and herbs, lots, but no seasoning mixes.  Do you think perhaps the cajun seasoning has salt in it?



Most cajun seasonings do have a high percent of salt. So if you do not use that add some more salt. Then you can add any thing that you like in sausage. Like sage, maple syrup or coriander.


----------



## blissful (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you powerplantop!


----------

